# Y! Vista: New Yahoo! Messenger Skin by Mr. Vista // Vishal Gupta



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm pleased to release this Y! Vista skin for Yahoo! Messenger. This skin will make your Yahoo! Messenger more Vista-ish. I hope you'll like the skin.

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/4103/yvistapreviewnc3.png

*HOW TO USE:
*
*1.* Extract the downloaded RAR file.
*2.* Run the .msi file from the extracted folder.
*3.* Run Yahoo! Messenger and change the skin from "*Messenger -> Change Skin...*"

I hope you all will like this theme as you liked all my previous themes.
Please give your valuable feedbacks.  

*DOWNLOAD LINK*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

first to download!!


----------



## netguy (Jul 13, 2007)

ohh so im #2.....
thank u!


----------



## satyamy (Jul 13, 2007)

3rd 
Nice Work


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 14, 2007)

offer is limited  thanks vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

thnx guys.


----------



## anandk (Jul 14, 2007)

looks nice. use wlm. any plans for that ?


----------



## Anup Nair (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for the skin


----------



## hsr (Jul 14, 2007)

8th hi hi


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

thnx guys.  

@anandk
Not yet.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2007)

Damn, so nice skin. matching icons to go with it but no computer to use it on. Why can't my phone run Windows Vista 

Nice skin dude, u r making Windows XP look as good as Vista.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

^^ thnx buddy.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks buddy


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome Skin VG..just gr8 !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank u guys.  I'm glad u liked it.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 14, 2007)

One more thing VG...how do u create these themes ? any such soft. for it ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

^^ I used only Adobe Photoshop for creating this theme.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 14, 2007)

ok...u r a master at Photoshop too !


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2007)

Got my monitor, so using the skin & it looks sweet. 

Vishal, can u re-release a Vista specific version fo this skin? This is not matching on Windows Vista with the enviroment. Here is a mock which I just made in Photoshop. If I post the icons can u make a new version for Vista with those icons? Let me know which format u need the icons in. BMP or PNG

Change the menubar text, Menu text & toolbar icons text to 12 Segoe UI.

The RGB Value of that Violet colour is 215 222 240

*img458.imageshack.us/img458/1161/messengerlisttg1.jpg

When used in Windows Vista, the skin is good. But not perfect, lets make it perfect if thats ok with u.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

Text size can't be changed and same case with icons.  
I hv tried my best in this skin. Actually its not very customizable. Everything is limited. If I get more time, then I may look into more possibilities.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Text size can't be changed and same case with icons.
> I hv tried my best in this skin. Actually its not very customizable. Everything is limited. If I get more time, then I may look into more possibilities.



Nope, Text Size, Text face & Text colour all can be changed by modifying the values in the xml file.

Icon size cannot be changed, but the text size & face below the icons can also be changed using the XML file.

If u permit, after my exam tomorrow, i will post a modified Vista only version of this skin with some changes.

Actually, I am already using such version of Maverick Blue, just that I needed the Window Manager theme which u provided.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2007)

OK. I got it wrong and U can post the modified theme.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 14, 2007)

ok, will post my modification in few days.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks buddy nice work


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 15, 2007)

Ok, changing the icons is a tough task cos Yahoo Messenger for Windows is using Magic Pink & BMP 

The toolbar icon text size is hardcoded I guess, still looking though

I finalised the font all over. Not much changed, just using Segoe UI + better for size, Some modification is till needs to be done. 

Now changing the colour of some BMP like that of buttons etc. Vishal, you are resource hacker, why not use the standerd Windows button bitmaps instead of yahoo's button bmp for buttons like "Cancel" etc

Download the full theme so far. *Use it on Windows Vista only*


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey vishal, is there some registry or resource hack to remove the "search the web" field from the top of messege Windows? It looks out of place

latest version, work is still under way. Download the latest version, to be used on Windows Vista only


----------



## amol48 (Jul 18, 2007)

you rock dude...


----------



## virus_killer (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome Vishal


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank u guys.


----------



## vish786 (Jul 19, 2007)

Vishal gupta ur the actual WOW


----------



## alok4best (Jul 23, 2007)

looks cool...thanx Vishal..

looks cool...thanx Vishal..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ Welcome.


----------



## thantinhyeuhh (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks


----------



## hullap (Jul 30, 2007)

GR8 Skin yaar


----------



## apoorva84 (Aug 4, 2007)

cool


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank u guys.


----------

